# Is there a way to tell the focal length of my lens on my Sony Cybershot when shootin?



## snapsnap1973 (Jan 19, 2013)

Hi.

I'm wondering how to determine the "focal length" when I'm zoomed in or out on my Sony Cybershot (DSC-H20).  Also, when you give the "focal length" in mm, do you give the camera's or the 35mm equivalent?

Here's my lens numbers: 3,5-4,4/6,3-63

Thanks


----------



## thetrue (Jan 19, 2013)

Check the EXIF data after you upload the photos to the computer. It should give actual focal length and 35mm equivalent.


----------



## Awiserbud (Jan 19, 2013)

The lens on this model is a 6.3mm to 63mm zoom. 

DSC-H20 | Cyber-shot® Digital Camera H20/B | Sony | Sony Store USA

Not sure if theres a way of telling what range your on while shooting, youll have to read the manual.


----------

